# Tether patch for D3?



## TheCheeks (Sep 10, 2011)

So I own a DX and there's a very nice tether patch that was released, and works well. I have a friend who has a D3 and I rooted it for them only to realize since it's on GB, tether is shot to hell. Has there been any sort of tether patch released for it?


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

You can hack the radio, check xda


----------



## TheCheeks (Sep 10, 2011)

Is this the thread you were thinking of?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1182940

I saw that before and to be honest I'm trying to avoid that situation. I was hoping for a flash-able zip. I personally would do that method if I had a D3, but I need to keep it simple enough for my friend to be able to do, mostly in case the radio hack fails somehow, I'd like them to have a flash-able untether zip so they could do it themselves.


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

TheCheeks said:


> Is this the thread you were thinking of?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1182940
> 
> I saw that before and to be honest I'm trying to avoid that situation. I was hoping for a flash-able zip. I personally would do that method if I had a D3, but I need to keep it simple enough for my friend to be able to do, mostly in case the radio hack fails somehow, I'd like them to have a flash-able untether zip so they could do it themselves.


I think that's the only way to do it on gingerbread man and I can report that it works like a charm. There was a wireless tether compiled for Droid X after it received Gingerbread. Try Googling it, I'm at work now and can't check any of the links, they're all blocked.


----------



## TheCheeks (Sep 10, 2011)

Yeah I have the DX patch and it works perfectly, however I just automatically assumed it *only* worked on the DX.


----------



## mmontanaa (Sep 26, 2011)

XDA's method worked for my D3. Did it yesterday.


----------

